
Show HN: News, calm. Read your news once per day - BrunoBernardino
Hi everyone, this is my first &quot;Show HN&quot;, so i apologize in advance if I&#x27;m messing something up!<p>I&#x27;ve recently released &quot;News, calm&quot;, which is a way for you to follow any website and get an email once per day with the updates on each website (new articles, for example).<p>It&#x27;s an overhaul of something I released in September of 2018, called Focusd at the time. That product&#x2F;service was only focused (ha!) on being a daily digest for RSS feeds, and the main thing I learned from customers using it in this period was that they didn&#x27;t really care about the technology powering it, and that many websites people like to follow didn&#x27;t have any RSS feeds.<p>This concept is something I&#x27;ve been using for years (even before I converted it from a few lambda functions into an actual product) that has helped me tremendously to stop from spending too much time on news.<p>To read HN I use the app&#x27;s API and HN&#x27;s API to get the top 3 stories per day, instead of everything new. It&#x27;s OK to miss stuff.<p>The URL is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.calm.sh&#x2F; and there&#x27;s a free trial for 14 days without any limitation, so I&#x27;d appreciate hearing your thoughts on things I could improve on this.<p>Thank you for your kindness and attention!
======
radkapital
You can get top 3 stories per day on Hacker News, which is aggregates posts
based on community votes but how does your service determine top posts for a
news website for example - Wall Street Journal or Bloomberg?

Your product's design is really cool, great job on it.

~~~
BrunoBernardino
That’s a great question! In short, it doesn’t.

If the website has no RSS Feeds, it scrapes the website and gives you the
articles (if it can guess what are articles, otherwise, just gives you the
link to the website — in this situation it’s more helping you create a habit
to only visit that website once per day, and if you tell me which website it
is, I can go in and tweak the logic for it).

Also, thank you so much for the kind words!

